# Classical composer who like Nero did not sleep at all, because of insomnia illness



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are there classical composer who put out such much we work, one wonders if they ever sleep in there lifetime, I,m a strong insomniac, but II got prescription pills to knock a horse or an elephant, once I did not sleep for 6 months,this is that bad...

Perhaps Lassus and Telemann(he was in charge of seven Chapelle), that guys was a workaholic!!!

My respect to does who are relentless worker, and hardly sleep.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ravel had insomnia. 

I recently read a book about Handel. Although he was a workaholic he took to the waters in Bath as often as he could. He tried to rejuvenate in this way, it even seems to have helped him bounce back from illness in old age. However, as with Bach, working late in candlelight damaged his eyes. Surgery did little to help (they both had the same surgeon).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Rossini suffered from insomnia as well as uremic troubles and hypochondria. He once told a friend, "I have all of women's ills, all that I lack is a uterus."

Tchaikovsky was prone to insomnia, anxiety, and extreme fluctuations of mood, from depression to elation.


----------

